# Bach on the guitar!



## Swosh

I just found this album of bach's sonatas and partitas arranged for guitar. Isn't it marvelous?


----------



## DTut

Yes it certainly is. I play a little myself on the guitar and appreciate his playing. His BWV 1000 fugue is very nice. I've always thought the Chaconne was better realized on the guitar than the violin (heresy!).


----------



## Mandryka

I don't like the bit I've heard, the fugue from 1005, which sounded a bit inflexible to me.


----------



## Guest

I have that set. He's a very good player, but he could use more color and dynamics so his playing sounds more distinctive.


----------



## norman bates

DTut said:


> Yes it certainly is. I play a little myself on the guitar and appreciate his playing. His BWV 1000 fugue is very nice. I've always thought the Chaconne was better realized on the guitar than the violin (heresy!).


the version played by Raphaella Smith is just perfect.






Joseph Eotvos did a wonderful job transcribin the Goldberg variations






And I've liked everything I've heard from Paul Galbraith. I think he's way to play the guitar like a cello (used also by Raphaella Smith) helps him to have his beautiful sound.


----------



## DTut

Kontrapunctus said:


> I have that set. He's a very good player, but he could use more color and dynamics so his playing sounds more distinctive.


Agreed. Part of it might be the guitar itself.


----------



## drmdjones

Good playing, nice tone. I agree with the comments regarding color and dynamics. I would add that the tempi are way too fast and the playing is metronomic. As I listen, I find myself unable to breathe. When I play BWV 998 I go for suppleness and flexibility, some slurs help too. I realize I am treading close to HIP issues here; don't wish to start that debate.


----------



## JB Henson

On the other side of the spectrum...


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

I like this idea-past and present meet!


----------



## Guest

Graham Anthony Devine is a superb player. Here he is playing Bach's Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue: 






He told me it will be on his next Naxos release. His previous one is excellent:


----------



## LezLee

I had this collection in the '60s. I was never a Bach fan but loved Segovia.


----------



## tdc

Ever since seeing a live performance some years back I've come to very much admire Ana Vidovic's Bach on guitar, great tone, phrasing and lyricism.

Ana Vidovic BWV 998

Prelude





Fugue





Allegro


----------



## tdc

Sharon Isbin is another Bach interpreter I enjoy, and how about this youngster, don't let her age fool you, this is really impressive!

Leonora Spangenberger


----------



## Guest

Too bad this is an audio-only video--I'd love to see the fingerboard gymnastics required to play this WTC Fugue!





He has recorded several Preludes and Fugues and Amazon has it for only $6.76 if you like what you hear. (It's even cheaper on Qobuz... ) https://www.amazon.com/Clave-bien-T...alfredo+sanchez&qid=1554661728&s=music&sr=1-1

EDIT: Sorry, but I bought the last copy!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kontrapunctus said:


> Too bad this is an audio-only video--I'd love to see the fingerboard gymnastics required to play this WTC Fugue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has recorded several Preludes and Fugues and Amazon has it for only $6.76 if you like what you hear. (It's even cheaper on Qobuz... ) https://www.amazon.com/Clave-bien-T...alfredo+sanchez&qid=1554661728&s=music&sr=1-1
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, but I bought the last copy!


I found it on spotify and I like what I hear


----------

